# eco diesel an plowing



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

Think you'll be able to plow with these trucks?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't they have electronic gear selector on dash?


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1852940 said:


> Don't they have electronic gear selector on dash?


yup, that's what scares me. I'm in an out of reverse an drive maybe 300 times while plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

trevier;1853145 said:


> yup, that's what scares me. I'm in an out of reverse an drive maybe 300 times while plowing.


Now that would suck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My first thought is that Dodge would not plow prep these trucks.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Banksy;1853346 said:


> My first thought is that Dodge would not plow prep these trucks.


Anyone know if they have electronic steering?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

What's soo bad about the electronic gear selector? I drove one and thought it was great!!! I'm not positive but I don't think that the eco diesel has electronic steering


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The new Dodge RAM 1500 eco diesel has upgraded the navigation system& electric power steering .
and the only tranny that is not shifted electronically is the manual G56.

on my 2500 with the 6.7 all the shiftier does is move on the column. it's shifted electronically by a ram on the tranny for D - R then a switch to manually select gears 1-6


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1853367 said:


> The new Dodge RAM 1500 eco diesel has upgraded the navigation system& electric power steering .
> and the only tranny that is not shifted electronically is the manual G56.
> 
> on my 2500 with the 6.7 all the shiftier does is move on the column. it's shifted electronically by a ram on the tranny for D - R then a switch to manually select gears 1-6


They don't have a column. That's the problem it's just a knob


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It would be a pain to have to reach to turn a knob.

and no plow group for the 1500. the plow group/prep really doesn't account for much anymore.

but why not, folks are plowing with 1500 gassers...

I'd plow my drive with it but I wouldn't go and plow parking lots with it



Whiffyspark;1853377 said:


> They don't have a column. That's the problem it's just a knob


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

been plowing with my 1500 ext cab chevy since december of 06. The only difference between a non plow prep and a plow prep is the size of the alternator, 145 amps compared to 168amps, that's it. As long as you have a super engine cooling package you'll be fine plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

trevier;1853955 said:


> been plowing with my 1500 ext cab chevy since december of 06. The only difference between a non plow prep and a plow prep is the size of the alternator, 145 amps compared to 168amps, that's it. As long as you have a super engine cooling package you'll be fine plowing.


Really..... You comparing a 06 to a 15 with a 1st year diesel.....oh please.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Throw a plow on one of these new non-plow prepped Eco diesels with air suspension and then go make a drivetrain warranty claim. Good luck!


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1854080 said:


> Really..... You comparing a 06 to a 15 with a 1st year diesel.....oh please.


no, I was comparing a plow prep truck to a non prep truck,


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

There's more of a difference than just alternator as well. It's usually a skid plate, heavier front axle rating (if you have an axle up front), and possibly something else that I'm forgetting. That being said, most of the guys on here that have plows on their trucks don't have the plow prep package. It's really not that big of a deal, other than as somebody above posted, any plow related warranty claims. And I also know that Snoway makes plows for the F-150s that have electronic steering, so some manufacturers can work around that issue.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cooling fan.

If I you have a axle up front? I don't follow that one at all.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1854964 said:


> Cooling fan.
> 
> If I you have a axle up front? I don't follow that one at all.


Believe he is talking about IFS vs solid axle? Could be wrong


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's what I meant SnowFakers.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1854964 said:


> Cooling fan.
> 
> If I you have a axle up front? I don't follow that one at all.


super engine cooling package has everything you need.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

trevier;1855398 said:


> super engine cooling package has everything you need.


Far from being a dodge guy, is that offered on the diesel?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of, and I have the plow prep package on mine. Sticker doesn't say anything about a "super engine cooling package"


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Anything is do able. But, one must ask of the benefits of this choice. I can't think of any.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1855489 said:


> Anything is do able. But, one must ask of the benefits of this choice. I can't think of any.


Somebody will do it and then they'll be back *****ing that Dodge won't fix something under warranty and how they'll never buy a Dodge again. All that Blah blah blah blah!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

he could be referring to what is on the 07.5 and up ram with the 6.7 cummins

"Plow Snow Confidently With Your Ram HD.

As the weather begins to change, many Ram owners will start pulling out their snow plows. But your Ram may already come with built-in snow plow mode, a feature that will ensure maximum engine operation while operating in winter conditions. Snow plow mode allows the cooling system and fan to perform to their optimum capability when using a plow blade, which greatly affects the airflow around the front of the truck, ensuring that your engine temperature remains normal.

All Cummins-powered Ram Heavy Duty pickups and chassis cabs from model years 2008 and beyond are equipped with snow plow mode capability. Owners of 6.7L Turbo Diesel engines built prior to model year 2008 can receive the snow plow mode capability by requesting the J35 software flash update at your local dealership, if you haven't received this software update on your truck already.

If you have snow plow mode capability, here's how to activate it:

1. Key on your truck without starting it.
2. Pull in the cruise control cancel switch and hold. While holding the cruise control cancel switch, push the exhaust brake switch twice. Then release the cruise control cancel switch.
3. Repeat Step 2 three more times for a total of four complete times to activate snow plow mode.

You will then hear two chimes, which confirm that snow plow mode has been activated. Your truck will remain in snow plow mode until you deactivate it. To deactivate it, follow the same series of steps above. You will then hear four chimes, which confirm that snow plow mode has been deactivated. To avoid any risk of overheating, always be sure to activate snow plow mode on your truck while using your plow. Be sure to remember to deactivate snow plow mode once you have finished plowing so that you can maintain fuel economy during normal driving.

The Cummins 6.7L Turbo Diesel is built to take on heavy snow, and is always ready to work when you need it. By activating snow plow mode, you can be confident that your Cummins 6.7L Turbo Diesel will deliver the best performance and reliability no matter the weather."



trevier;1855398 said:


> super engine cooling package has everything you need.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks SnoFarmer!!! I've heard of this, but didn't know how to turn it on! And I've read both the regular owner's manual as well as the diesel supplement! Gonna try that tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, is that to prevent it from being turn on accidentally. 

I wonder why they do that ? Ford does things like that too, don't know about GM.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1855514 said:


> he could be referring to what is on the 07.5 and up ram with the 6.7 cummins
> 
> "Plow Snow Confidently With Your Ram HD.
> 
> ...


Just tried this, and it didn't work. Heard no chimes. I went through the sequence several times and even came back in and re-read this to make sure I did it as written and nothing.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

So what does the snow plow mode do ??? I can see the clutch fan on the cooling system being locked on to achieve maximum flow of air. Perhaps a firmer shift between 1-2 to prevent clutch wear.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1855464 said:


> Not that I'm aware of, and I have the plow prep package on mine. Sticker doesn't say anything about a "super engine cooling package"


basically it means you have a transmission cooler, so it won't over heat.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

holy S***, I just priced one of these out for fun. tradesman quad cab, 6'4" bed ,4wd, eco diesel, 8spd auto, towing package and protection package, block heater and back up camera. almost $40K.

so i did a 2500, 6.7 cummins crew cab, 6'4" bed, 4wd, 68re, towing package with tow mirrors and controller, protectn package, dual alternators, cold weather package, 5th wheel package and snow chief package, and back up camera and park assist. $47K

then i did a 3500 6.7 cummins Aisin 6 Spd, 4wd, towing, snow chief, protection, dual alt,5th, cold weather group, back up and park assist. $51K


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

NThill93;1889877 said:


> holy S***, I just priced one of these out for fun. tradesman quad cab, 6'4" bed ,4wd, eco diesel, 8spd auto, towing package and protection package, block heater and back up camera. almost $40K.
> 
> so i did a 2500, 6.7 cummins crew cab, 6'4" bed, 4wd, 68re, towing package with tow mirrors and controller, protectn package, dual alternators, cold weather package, 5th wheel package and snow chief package, and back up camera and park assist. $47K
> 
> then i did a 3500 6.7 cummins Aisin 6 Spd, 4wd, towing, snow chief, protection, dual alt,5th, cold weather group, back up and park assist. $51K


best place in the us to buy a dodge is in dillion idaho at dillion dodge.


----------



## chucksorce (Dec 6, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1853367 said:


> The new Dodge RAM 1500 eco diesel has upgraded the navigation system& electric power steering .
> and the only tranny that is not shifted electronically is the manual G56.
> 
> on my 2500 with the 6.7 all the shiftier does is move on the column. it's shifted electronically by a ram on the tranny for D - R then a switch to manually select gears 1-6


Actually the 2500 still use a good old cable to the trans to shift, I know because I converted my 13 and 14 2500 from column to center console shift. Much nicer for plowing.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Billion auto out of South Dakota has some ridiculous low prices usually and they will drive out pick up your trade drop your truck off and drive back. Haven't figured it out yet must soley go for quantity of sales


----------

